# Pasta - The whole thing



## Luke9 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello! I am Luke and new to the forum  I want to learn how to cook pasta and prepare 'restaurant level' dishes. As of today I have cooked pasta three times.

I have been reading about cooking in general for some time but I want to take things a bit more seriously now and so I came up with the following plan:

I want to learn about pasta dishes, in general, a bit of history etc etc 
I want to learn about the science of pasta, just a tad, nothing fancy but I believe it's crucial to have such an understanding. 
This is the part where I get down to actual cooking and prepare pasta and sauces.
I will now worry about the fine details of presenting the food nicely, fine tune some techniques … in short I'll eat a home made pasta dish as if I was eating it in a restaurant. 
I am thinking that the best way to get started is to get some books so I looked a bit around these look promising:

Mastering Pasta: The Art and Practice of Handmade Pasta, Gnocchi, and Risotto by Marc Vetri. The feel I got from reviews is that this is not a beginner's book, but the first few pages got me very interested.

Beard on Pasta by James Beard - A classic and a lot of reviews where highly positive.

Trullo by Tim Siadatan - Looks like a comprehensive approach but there is only a single chapter on pasta.

I am considering a class, but I want to get my hands dirty a bit more before doing so.

My question is which of these books would you recommend or perhaps others?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Try this one, Luke. History and recipes... from an acknowledged expert in the topic. One of my favorite pasta books. And won't cost much either!

https://www.google.com/search?clien...6i131j0i131j46i131i155j0i10j46i10.HNM1jeCz8ZQ


----------



## Cv123 (Sep 24, 2018)

In Italy, every region has its classic pasta dishes. Learn them from recipes on the internet. Keep in mind most classic dishes are from local, seasonal produce.


----------



## Luke9 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you for your replies! 

Brianshaw, I have bought the book you suggested.

Cheers


----------

